# Blue Diver



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

I love it. What do you guys think?


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I like these but haven't got one for myself yet - to complement my two other Russians - strap looks interesting - is it comfortable?


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

inskip75 said:


> I like these but haven't got one for myself yet - to complement my two other Russians - strap looks interesting - is it comfortable?


Very. Sometimes I forget that I am wearing this watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice that chris enjoy


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you guys. Here is a wrist shot of the combo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel that I can't make up my mind about this watch. I love the color of dial but that bezel seems too busy. Bracelet looks nice and comfy but is bit "bling" for my taste (since it's shiny steel and not sanded or anything). Over all I feel like I should love the looks but it has questionmarks for me. I would love to have one thou since it brings up emotions.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

@discordianist. There are a few things that you must know about my watch. It is a Vostok Amphibia. They all come with this type of bezel. As for the case, it too is a standard Vostok case. So this watch as you can see is one that either you loke it as is or not like it,like most things russian. The bracelet is not shiny, it only seems so because of the light emmiting from the flash. It is actualy brushed finish.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Love the watch, after one myself but they have just put the prices up again. Love that bracelet too, thats not standard Vostok is it?


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

discordianist said:


> I feel that I can't make up my mind about this watch. I love the color of dial but that bezel seems too busy. Bracelet looks nice and comfy but is bit "bling" for my taste (since it's shiny steel and not sanded or anything). Over all I feel like I should love the looks but it has questionmarks for me. I would love to have one thou since it brings up emotions.


I know where your coming from, although i like the bezel and the hands, i would like the dial more if it did not have the diver on it although i would none the less enjoy this watch, the bracelet is not for me but it does give the watch a little individual status. A cool watch that is growing on me each time i look at it, can't help but feel a nato would look the DB's :tongue2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

blue ?

i bet this is a silly question but hey, there you go...


----------

